# How to remove an item from 'work menu' in MS word 2004 for Mac??



## froitzheim (May 25, 2007)

Usually, to remove an item from the Work Menu, according to MS, I am supposed to:
"- Click on your Command, Option and Minus Keys (diagonally above the P Key) at the same time, 
- This will give you a long minus sign as a cursor
- Click on Work in the Menubar,
- Click on the document that you wish to remove with the minus sign cursor and the document will be deleted from the menu."

However THAT sequence was reassigned by OS X to shrink magnification (after upping it with command option +)! :upset:

Now WHAT???
I would appreciate suggestions for solutions! THANK YOU!

(I used up my free MS questions, so I cannot ask them and I am broke.)


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Click on the command, option, and 8 keys once to turn zooming off, and now MS Word should get the key set you need to change the menu, and your screen not do any zooming.


----------

